# Medical Insurance for Self Employed Composers



## tsk (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm expecting to need medical insurance as a self employed composer in the near future, and I'm wondering what everyone else does here in the US. It seems like the available options are very expensive and low quality for us self employed.

Is there some kind of professional body we can join to get a better policy?

Thank you in advance for any advice you can give.


----------



## Symfoniq (Jan 26, 2018)

Healthcare.gov. If you qualify for subsidies, it can lower the cost substantially.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 26, 2018)

Have you looked into local musicians unions to see what they're using? As a composer, it might not be possible to join (and can be a bad idea) but at least you can see what plans the offer.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 26, 2018)

Local Musicians Union should be partnered up with the Carpenters Union.
They have an excellent plan.
IIRC Southwestern States covers Arizona,California and Nevada.

Otherwise AETNA has really good plans.
Dental (non cosmetic) and Vision.

Medicaid use to be really good, not sure what it's like after adding millions of people to it.

I'd check into the Local Musicians Union for sure, or even the Stagehands/Teamsters, you can just join up and start paying, usually have to wait 90 days before you can start usingit though.
even if it's 500 a month its vastly better than the free stuff where you never meet the doctor.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2018)

I pay $350 a month for a decent plan, and I'm a healthy 31 year old... Tried the cheapest plan last year and could only find doctors slightly worse than yahoo answers.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 26, 2018)

Look into Covered California (which is our version of Healthcare.gov, which is the ACA, which is Obamacare...)

There's no question though that if you are single, were/are relatively healthy in your youth, and don't work for a corporation, you're almost certainly going to end up as a net payer over your lifetime. That's just the way healthcare works in this country.


----------



## JJP (Jan 26, 2018)

In the USA insurance laws vary by state. Usually the best way to lower your insurance costs is to get your insurance through some sort of a group policy such as a job, professional organization, union, or even some clubs.

Now in many states the ACA program (like Covered California) is the best option for individuals. If your income is low, you may also qualify for a subsided policy. However it's important to look around and see if there are options through any organizations to which you belong or can join. Years ago when we lived in NYC I got health insurance through a group called the Freelancers Union which anyone could join.

With the musicians union, you'll have to check and see if your local union offers health insurance and if you are eligible. For example, LA (local 47) and NYC (local 802) have health insurance but you need to qualify to purchase a plan. Health contributions are made when you do work on a union contract. A certain amount of contributions are required to qualify each year. Other large locals may have different options.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 26, 2018)

Greg said:


> I pay $350 a month for a decent plan, and I'm a healthy 31 year old... Tried the cheapest plan last year and could only find doctors slightly worse than yahoo answers.



Ouch! Glad I live in Canada, for this.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 27, 2018)

Regarding California and ACA/Covered California: make sure to check that there actually are physicians in the program who take new patients. In my local area, that is an issue. A friend was on it and the closet dermatologist was a 2 hour drive away.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Make sure you get with a program and physician that is progressive. We can request a facetime visit with our Doctor.

Don't let things like visits go years. Thats when you get in big trouble. Reminds me to make my eye appointment this week. 

If you are a veteran in the u.s. utilize your V.A. benefits.


----------



## tsk (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your replies, it's much appreciated.

@chimuelo, AETNA looked really good but it seems like they don't offer individual plans anymore!

I found a PPO plan for individuals from Blue Shield of California (which apparently is a not-for-profit) that looks good, but it's $650/month! I might still go for that I guess.

@AllanH, this is a good point. Do you think I should call the doctors themselves to check? I see that some insurers let you look up doctors which are open to accepting them, but I'm a bit skeptical.

To be honest, I just want something that is going to cover me well with low deductible and low copay.. and that will pay out if necessary. I'm willing to pay more for it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 1, 2018)

Guy Bacos said:


> Ouch! Glad I live in Canada, for this.



Crazy, isn't it? We take it for granted here until we realize what a shitty system they have in the US. We are lucky in Canada.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2018)

US health care System is at least looking like patients might get some relief if Congress passes legislation that allows experimental drugs to get fast tracked and generic drugs to be allowed.
It’s what costed my father a fortune.
It wasn’t his treatment, it was the Pharmaceuticals sweetheart deal the ACA didn’t bother to amend during the lobbyists writing of the law.

This is what happens when members don’t read a bill and are threatened to lose their funding from the DNC if you don’t vote the way The Speaker tells you.
I was holding out for Dennis Kosinich’s vote knowing he was a fair representativene, but his ride on Air Force One changed all of that.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Feb 1, 2018)

A little off-topic, but something else I would recommend looking for is a "Direct Primary Care" provider in your area, which can help reduce annual medical costs if all you need is the occasional checkup and maybe some of the more common prescription drugs.


----------



## AllanH (Feb 1, 2018)

@tsk - In California the best coverage is generally through Blue Cross/Blue Shield, in my experience. Even if all you get is a catastrophic insurance, getting their negotiated pricing is hugely valuable.


----------



## Ronald Wilson (Feb 1, 2018)

If you're Low SES, see if you're eligible for medicaid in your state based on income, that'll be the most affordable and tends to be widely accepted (more so than marketplace/related). The red states mostly defunded medicaid except (sometimes) for pregnant women and children though. If you're in CA you should be OK.



AllanH said:


> Blue Cross/Blue Shield



It varies widely by state. Anthem Blue Cross Blue Shield is actually fairly atrocious, esp on paying for ER visits in a number of them. Now they routinely deny ER visits for "non-emergency" reasons, which are determined by them. This effectively means getting only catastrophic would be useless.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...fusing-to-pay-in-certain-states/#313a01d44356

They started something where they refuse to pay for opoid painkillers too in several.

Look at the insurance company's formulary and what meds you take.


----------

